# Frog help?



## dwcsmith (Nov 6, 2010)

Recently got what was supposed to be Aquatic African Dwarf Frogs, brought them home and soon noticed they didn't act like Dwarf Frogs. These guys wanted to get out of the tank, rather than sit at the bottom and come up to the top for a quick breath of air. Set up a new aquarium for them, with only a third water, and rocks and logs for them to sit out of the water on. The Pet store was loosing quite a few until I told them they were different. They are smaller, darker and more "fat" than the flatter shape of the African Dwarfs. Their eyes are also more on top of their head than on the side. The Richmond pet stores can't put tell me what type they might be....any ideas. I have seven of them and I am trying to figure out what they want to eat, which would be easier if I knew their breed. They are about the size of a dime.

any help appreciated
thanks
Doug


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Doug, If no one here can help you (and there are some members here with a good range of knowledge), try Canadart. It's a great site dedicated to dart frogs, but they also have a 'general amphibians' section.

Good on you for noticing the store error and for setting up a new space.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Are they asian floating frogs? 
Asian Floating Frogs
Or (not dwarf) clawed frogs?
African Clawed Frog


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Which pet shop was this? Might pick a few up myself. It would be easier to identify if you had a picture.


----------



## dwcsmith (Nov 6, 2010)

PJs in Richmond, $2.99 each, they are really fun to watch.
Doug


----------

